# Anyone for a game of Fifa? Xbox 360



## chadlcfc (Aug 24, 2013)

Anybody fancy a game of FIFA? 

Ultimate team is boring me beyond belief.


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

PS3 would have done


----------



## chadlcfc (Aug 24, 2013)

Ah man, must be someone for me to beat


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

yeah add me
not on all the time due to family commitments - often on from 930 in the evening when i am not too tired!??!

Username
Jack 4rmy


----------

